# Introducing Featured Journals



## George Farmer

*Introducing - Featured Journals*

Hi all,

The objective behind this Featured Journals sub-forum is to showcase the best journals created by UKAPS Members. We hope that this will maintain and encourage further the excellent quality of journals on the UKAPS Forum.

Qualities of a Featured Journal may include -

A comprehensive account of the aquarium's/aquascape's life from the outset through to a finished or ongoing aquascape of significant impact.
Well-articulated narrative.
High quality photography.
Attention to detail.
Humour.
In-depth discussions with a wide variety of aquarium plant-related topics and experience levels.

Featured Journals are chosen and are moved into this sub-forum by the UKAPS Moderating Team with a notification to the Journal's creator.

If you wish to propose a UKAPS Member's journal to be featured then contact a member from the UKAPS Moderating Team. 

Cheers,
George


----------

